# Fox Flexair oder Fox Defend Kevlar Pant?



## pytek (17. September 2019)

Möchte mir eine der o.g. Hosen zulegen. 
Die Flexair macht den Eindruck, dass sie nicht so robust ist wie Defend? 
Wie machen sich die Hosen in Sommermonaten? Ist die Flexair luftiger bzw. atmungsaktiver als die Defend?


----------



## xalex (18. September 2019)

Die beste Mountainbike-Hose – 8 lange Bike Pants im Test
					

FOX Flexair Pants Mit der Fox Flexair erlebten wir den ein oder anderen beunruhigenden Moment auf dem Trail, denn sie ist so leicht und bequem, dass wir nachsehen mussten, ob wir wirklich eine Hose anhatten. Mit einer einfache Konstruktion aus Nylon und stretchigem Elasthan ist sie die...




					enduro-mtb.com
				



Hier wird es ganz gut beschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (18. September 2019)

Hab schon gelesen. Steht aber nichts bei der Kevlar wie warm sie ist ...


----------



## xalex (18. September 2019)

Na ja. Was willst du hören. Die defend ist viel robuster als die flexair. Und wärmer. Für mich wäre es keine Sommerhose, aber wie das für dich wäre, kann ich dir nicht beantworten


----------



## clemsi (19. September 2019)

Ich hatte die Flexair im Laden mal anprobiert; ich fand den Schnitt fürchterlich und das Material viel zu dünn- würde ich eher beim Yoga anziehen. 
Meine Frage: wozu eigentlich eine lange Hose? Nur für den Park/DH/Shuttle? In dem Fall würde ich eher was Richtung Demo Pant suchen- schön robust und stellenweise wasserabweisend.


----------



## pytek (19. September 2019)

clemsi schrieb:


> Meine Frage: wozu eigentlich eine lange Hose? Nur für den Park/DH/Shuttle? In dem Fall würde ich eher was Richtung Demo Pant suchen- schön robust und stellenweise wasserabweisend.


Bikepark, Trailpark


----------



## everywhere.local (19. September 2019)

Was spricht gegen die Ranger oder Demo? Also warum eine lange, wenn's scheinbar um Sommer geht?


----------



## pytek (19. September 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die Ranger oder Demo? Also warum eine lange, wenn's scheinbar um Sommer geht?


OK. Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, es geht nicht nur um Sommer (auch eventuell Übergangszeit).


----------



## Ahija (19. September 2019)

Endura baut anständige Hosen. Sitzen entspannt, haben Platz für Schoner, sind ordentlich robust und Wasserabweisend würde ich ihnen auch bestätigen. 
Trage ich ab 5-8 Grad C nach unten. Definitiv nix für selbst treten ab 15 Grad C aufwärts.


----------



## everywhere.local (19. September 2019)

pytek schrieb:


> OK. Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, es geht nicht nur um Sommer (auch eventuell Übergangszeit).


ja ok. ich fahr halt bis ca. 5 Grad mit kurzer Hose... 
Wurde mit den langen nicht so glücklich. Die MX Hosen von Fox damals waren ja noch schlimmer. Zu kurz (ok, logisch) und keine Taschen...
Also ich würd die Defender nehmen... wenigstens die Ranger, ist aber schon eher ne sehr leichte Hose.


----------



## haarriss (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mir die Defend vor kurzem bei einem Angebot  zugelegt und finde sie überraschend luftig. Man kann sie gut bis 20 Grad tragen. Auf einer Tour habe ich sie bereits als Alternative zu Shorts und Beinlinge erfolgreich getestet. Bin mit dem Kauf zufrieden. Unter 10 Grad wird sie u.U. schon zu kühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ev1denz (3. November 2019)

Die *Fox - Hose lang Defend Kevlar ist relativ dünn. geht also auch bei warmen Wetter. Bei über 25 °C wäre mir ne kurze Hose lieber, man hat ja noch Protektoren drunter. *
Ziehe  die Fox Defend bei wechselhaftem Wetter an, perfekt. Übergangshose !
Aber ist geradeeh nirgends mehr zu bekommen?, zumindest in den mittleren Größen.


----------



## pytek (3. November 2019)

Habe mich für die Kevlar entschieden. Und habe bis jetzt nicht bereut.


----------



## Jenson76 (14. November 2019)

Wie ist die Passform mit Protektoren? Habe die 100% Fortis Hartschalenschoner, da bekomme ich bei meiner TSG DH Pant teilweise unangeheme Druckstellen auf den Kniescheiben.


----------



## pytek (14. November 2019)

Jenson76 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Passform mit Protektoren? Habe die 100% Fortis Hartschalenschoner, da bekomme ich bei meiner TSG DH Pant teilweise unangeheme Druckstellen auf den Kniescheiben.


Ich hab die Seven Protektoren. Passen ohne Probleme drunter.


----------

